# BBC Documentary series seeks Jewish contributors on a fertility journey



## RachelMilkandHoney (3 mo ago)

We are making a positive series for BBC about how faith can guide and support people through life events,* particularly love, relationships and having children.* We are keen to speak to *young Jewish people that are wanting to start a family and are on a fertility journey.*
If you are open to speaking to us in an informal, confidential, initial chat to find out a little more, please get in touch: *[email protected]*

Thank you.


----------

